# Aikidoka Needed



## Chris from CT (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi, we are having a friendly discussion on the similarities and differences between Hapkido and Aikido in the *Korean Martial Arts - General* Section.  It's now moving towards technique.  Would anyone be interested in helping us with the Aikido point of view?

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2640

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2002)

A future version of this software is supposed to allow true cross-posting, which would be helpful at times like this!


----------

